# Is importing fish worth it?



## fishfanatic46

I've been toying with the idea of ordering some fish from the states. I've never done this before and was looking for some insight on how much trouble customs is when picking up at the airport? Is it worth the hassle or should I just pick them up in buffalo?


----------



## mistersprinkles

If they're coming from Buffalo, honestly, picking them up yourself is the best idea. A drive to Buffalo is 2-2 1/2 hours IIRC. Add time at the border and it's 3-4 1/2 hours. Still, a lot less time than the fish would be in a bag in transit if they were shipped. You'll have a lower chance of DOA fish if you pick them up.


----------



## VPM3

Bringing fish back into Canada is not that hard to do. I just brought back a shipment last weekend. You just need to be prepared. First off buffalo has free 2 hour parking 

For the border you should have the AIRS forms printed out and that will speed up the process so you can get home. You will also need the air way bill and receipt of the fish purchased. 

Hope that helps


----------



## fishfanatic46

Thanks for the replys, they are coming from Florida but not a problem to pick them up in buffalo. Sorry what is an airs form? The airway bill and sales receipt should come with the shipment shouldn't it? Also I guess you judge arrival time base on the flight they are on?


----------



## VPM3

fishfanatic46 said:


> Thanks for the replys, they are coming from Florida but not a problem to pick them up in buffalo. Sorry what is an airs form?


It shows the customs agent that the fish is legal to come into the country. Check the link out: http://airs-sari.inspection.gc.ca/airs_external/english/decisions-eng.aspx


----------



## TonyT

VPM3 said:


> It shows the customs agent that the fish is legal to come into the country. Check the link out: http://airs-sari.inspection.gc.ca/airs_external/english/decisions-eng.aspx


That's an awesome link  I put "Snakehead" in the search and it gave all the details of all the species on its database. How do we find out what's legal and not...figured I'd see a red flag go up lol?


----------



## VPM3

TonyT said:


> That's an awesome link  I put "Snakehead" in the search and it gave all the details of all the species on its database. How do we find out what's legal and not...figured I'd see a red flag go up lol?


I believe if it's on that list it's legal


----------



## fishfanatic46

Thanks again I'll have to check that out


----------



## fishfanatic46

What does it mean if I can't find the fish?


----------



## menagerie

VPM3 said:


> I believe if it's on that list it's legal


Snakeheads are covered under provincial law. They are illegal in Ontario


----------



## TonyT

menagerie said:


> Snakeheads are covered under provincial law. They are illegal in Ontario


Stupid Ontario lol.


----------



## darkangel66n

TonyT said:


> Stupid Ontario lol.


Wrong. Stupid people who let them go and then we have an environmental disaster.


----------



## bettaforu

If you even did get them shipped to Buffalo, you would NOT get them across.

What IS stupid is people who think having big/dangerous fish is great, then when they get too big for their existing tanks and the owners can't/don't/won't find a bigger tank for them, they dump them in the lakes/creeks etc. 

Yes most fish wouldn't survive the cold Ontario water temps and would die off, but Nature has found ways to overcome that obstacle and many species that shouldn't survive, have done and gone on to destroy our beautiful eco system!


----------



## BillD

there are alternate sources of many unusual or even rare fish available from hobbyists, without the need for shipping from the US. Events like the upcoming CAOAC convention will often have people selling fish from their rooms. When Rusty Wessel spoke at our dinner a couple of years ago, he brought some fish which were auctioned off. There were some rarer live bearers and some cichlids I had never seen locally. When Gary Lange spoke this year he brought a bunch of rare rainbows for sale. Club members often go on collecting trips and bring back rare (to the hobby) fish which eventually find their way into hobbyists hands if the collectors are successful in breeding them. And the easiest is stores like Finatics and Menagerie, and even Big Al's which have access to suppliers lists and can often more easily do an order for you.There are also some in country suppliers like Spencer Jack in Wiinnipeg (who will be speaking at the KW fish club dinner, in June) who sells and ships fish in Canada.


----------



## fishfanatic46

Thanks for your reply Bill. Pardon my ignorance but what does CAOAC stand for? When and where is the convention? I've been looking for amphilophus lyonsi for quite some time now. I haven't spoken to Finatics or menagerie but I have asked at two different Big Als locations and they both said they didn't have them on their lists and if they did they would have to order to many. I am starting to believe that ordering from the US is my best option. I have never seen them on Spencer's list but I think I will email him and see if he can his hands on any.


----------



## Jackson

Contact Spencer Jack 
http://cichlaholic.com

Or 
Oliver Lucanus ( he brings in fish rare to ultra rare fish no one else does and takes requests )
http://www.belowwater.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfanatic46

Thanks Jackson, will definately be getting in touch with these guys


----------



## darkangel66n

CAOAC is Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs. http://www.caoac.ca/


----------



## fishfanatic46

Well unfortunately for me Oliver said he dosn't deal in Central American fish, and Spencer has yet to reply. Starting to get a little discouraged.


----------



## TonyT

fishfanatic46 said:


> Well unfortunately for me Oliver said he dosn't deal in Central American fish, and Spencer has yet to reply. Starting to get a little discouraged.


Just buy the fish from the States. You'll get everything taken care of in one shot. Waiting for Canadian suppliers to fill your wish list can take a lifetime. I've ordered from both Below Water and Spencers...both worked out fine but you can wait along time for something specific. I had a very large African Cichlid wish list a few years back...and I'd still be waiting for certain species if I hadn't ordered from Daves Rare Fish. One shot and I basically got everything I was looking for from one source....can't beat that. Time is precious...don't waste it.


----------



## fishfanatic46

Tony how was it picking up at the airport? Any issues with customs?


----------



## TonyT

fishfanatic46 said:


> Tony how was it picking up at the airport? Any issues with customs?


Nothing on the Canadian side. I've always had my fish Fedex'd to the border (A FedEx office closet to the border). I pick it up on the States side and bring it back over with never an issue. I've never picked up at the Airport on the States side.


----------



## fishfanatic46

Do you declare them at the border? If so what paperwork do you need?


----------



## TonyT

fishfanatic46 said:


> Do you declare them at the border? If so what paperwork do you need?


I just show them my receipt and make sure you tell them that you're just a hobbyist with no intention to re-sell the fish. Never had an issue....well once, but that was my fault...and even after that, it was all good  Just be straight up.


----------



## fishfanatic46

Sounds good, I have a friend who lives in buffalo so maybe I'll have them shipped to his house and pick them up


----------



## TonyT

fishfanatic46 said:


> Sounds good, I have a friend who lives in buffalo so maybe I'll have them shipped to his house and pick them up


Perfect


----------

